# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Pershendetje!

## KiNg-AlBaNeR

Jam nje student ne vit te trete per Information Technology ( I.T ) dhe kisha deshire qe vazhdimin e shkolles ta beja ne Amerike Cfare shkolle me keshilloni???

----------


## Nardi89

Te sugjeroj te besh nje master pasi te mbarosh ketu, ndoshta do te duhet te mbrosh disa lende, nqs nuk ka master, me mire beje atje universitetin

----------

